#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-17
<ngduo> I can't find it on the l
<sagaci> where could i find a list or schedule of IRC classroom activities or lessons?
<cprofitt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<cprofitt> night all
<pleia2> doctormo: I have returned from my adventures this weekend \o/
<doctormo> \o/
<pleia2> will need to debug those bazaar issues sometime this week
<pleia2> but I think I need sleep now
<doctormo> pleia2: Welcome back, I'm not sure what needs doing other than `bzr branch lp:ubuntu-learning-materials
<pleia2> oh, right, maybe that's my problem I did a checkout
<pleia2> ugh, I need to give myself a crash course in bzr
<doctormo> One of these days there _will_ be a course in bzr :-P
<doctormo> Anyway, off to bed for me
<sadik123> hi..i ahve loaded ubuntu 9.04 desktop..but trying to use sipclinet except ekiga...but not able to .....any idea
<pleia2> sadik123: I think you'll have better luck asking in #ubuntu :) this channel is for the learning project (we do course development)
<ibuclaw> o/
<pleia2> hi there ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> how's it going pleia2 ?
<pleia2> ibuclaw: going great! how about things there?
<ibuclaw> I am looking to see if there are any places to fill for trainer work :)
<Vantrax> hi peoples
<ibuclaw> hey Vantrax
<ibuclaw> Vantrax, is the meeting in 8 minutes?
<Vantrax> i think it is in an hour actually...
<ibuclaw> :\
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-18
<sadik123> how to enable the autoanswer mode in ekiga which comes along with ubuntu 9.04 by default...plz let me know how to enable it
<sagaci> where's the meeting
<Vantrax> sadik123: support is done in #ubuntu
<Vantrax> sagaci: meeting will be in #ubuntu-meeting
<sagaci> thx
 * Vantrax is heading off to take his wife in for a checkup and will miss the meeting
<pleia2> aw, ok
<pleia2> good luck :)
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen, cprofitt, you guys here?
<cprofitt> I am here...
<pleia2> cprofitt: we have an RIT guy talking to the dean tomorrow about fosscon \o/
<cprofitt> Nice.
<cprofitt> ClamAV found 9 viruses on a fresh install of Ubuntu so far...
<pleia2> bodhi_zazen: you around for the meeting?
<pleia2> everyone: meeting over in #ubuntu-meeting :)
<bodhi_zazen> thanks pleia2
<bodhi_zazen> I will look at the desktop page
<bodhi_zazen> It needs a glossary link
<bodhi_zazen> and I can add a few links to the wiki as well
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen, pleia2 - great work guys... very sorry my summers are so stuffed
<bodhi_zazen> cprofitt: I think after we get the basics up we should work on virtualization and security as a second round
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen, I agree...
<bodhi_zazen> both topics are seemingly simple, but very complex under the surface
<cprofitt> I am still trying to recruit 'educators' from K-20 to write some courses on using Ubuntu in the classroom
<bodhi_zazen> I mean a lot of people think of security as install it and forget it =)
<cprofitt> I am too paranoid for that...
<bodhi_zazen> yea, but I mean, really =)
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen, I run nmap scans of all of my vlans on a weekly basis
<bodhi_zazen> nice
<bodhi_zazen> I found a cool little tool you might like
<bodhi_zazen> bfilter
<bodhi_zazen> it is a proxy
<doctormo> pleia2: Am I too late?
<pleia2> doctormo: yes, it was a quick meeting talking about how awesome you are
<bodhi_zazen> can be used with any broswer that accepts a proxy (ff, opera, chrome)
<bodhi_zazen> filters out ads
<bodhi_zazen> super simple to set up
<bodhi_zazen> comes as windows or linux version
<bodhi_zazen> windows version is portable
<bodhi_zazen> If you like you can firewall it and server multiple clients on your LAN
<bodhi_zazen> easier to impliment then squid =)
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<doctormo> pleia2: lol
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: You trying to convince people to switch from Ubuntu to Windows? :-P
<bodhi_zazen> Of course =)
<bodhi_zazen> bfilter is cross platform, runs on Linux just fine
<bodhi_zazen> there is a nice zeroconf package too
<doctormo> cprofitt: you found viruses on Ubuntu :-/
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: That's great, I like zeroconf, I want to get a nice zeroconf networked machines setup going. Any advice of tech to use? It's a multi user network using openldap and kerberos.
<doctormo> pleia2: Do you have to logs for the meeting? It's not yet updated on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<bodhi_zazen> No, I do not have much zeroconf experience, not sure if I trust it yet .
<pleia2> doctormo: they should be regenerated in 12 minutes, if you can wait that long :)
<bodhi_zazen> both in terms of security and in terms of not breaking the package manager (yum / dpkg / etc).
<cprofitt> doctormo, actually no...
<cprofitt> they were the test files installed with ClamAV from the repos
<doctormo> cprofitt: Interesting
<cprofitt> yeah
<cprofitt> not fond of them putting test files on...
<cprofitt> but...
<doctormo> bodhi_zazen: I can understand that, I'm looking into some of the posibilities. What I want is a way to sync select files in /etc to each client machine on the network, as well as certain other configurations.
<doctormo> pleia2, cprofitt, bodhi_zazen, Vantrax: should we invite some of the Ubuntu Developer Week teachers to get involved with penning their topics into courses once BiosElement has finished the first draft of the "how to write course classes" course?\
<cprofitt> I would like that...
<pleia2> doctormo: sounds good
 * cprofitt is in another meeting
<BiosElement> Sounds like a good idea. And FYI I've been jotting down notes to compile into a couple pages for a draft of that. At least to get people started.
<pleia2> doctormo: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/18/%23ubuntu-meeting.html is updated :)
<doctormo> BiosElement: Let me know how your getting on, I really very keen in getting this particular course finished and peer reviewed as it allows us to train other course writers.
<BiosElement> doctormo, Will do. I'll try to get something thrown together by tomorrow evening.
<doctormo> BiosElement: Sounds great, don't forget to follow the very instructions that your writing, in order to write it :-D
<BiosElement> Ahaha, Of course :P
<doctormo> cprofitt: For your virtualisation topics, you can add them into the sys-admin course. The current course I'm teaching is only 10 x 2 hour classes covering everything, including a lot of theory about systems.
<doctormo> cprofitt: More peer review on existing material would be the way to do something lazy and non-comittal. Just post to the mailing list with [peer-review] Course name, so we can see what you doing.
<doctormo> There will probably be a need for more classes than just the ones I'm writing for now. But I figured 10 that covered the ground work would suite us and we can move from there.
<doctormo> And I also would like to appologise if I look like I'm just powering away with assumptions and such, do let me know if any of the work is incompatable with the published goal.
<doctormo> I would like to sort out the compile method (i.e. from bzr dev branch to published moodle course)
 * doctormo taps microphone, is this thing on
<ding> doctormo, i'm lurking
<Vantrax> i just got back:P
<doctormo> Hey Vantrax
<doctormo> I think everyone left once I'd said my thing, I have no idea if they love it or hate it. or perhpas it's more of a meh
<Vantrax> lol:P
<Vantrax> i would say its a good idea
<Vantrax> i should FINALLY have time to finish our theme this weekend
<doctormo> Vantrax: Woot!
<doctormo> Vantrax: I was thinking of having the title graphic over hanf the menu bar and shifting the menu accross. Make it all web 5.0 and shit
<Vantrax> 5.0???
<Vantrax> make me a mock screenshot
<doctormo> Yea, HTML 5.0 :-P
<Vantrax> ill see what i can do with it
<doctormo> All these people going on about web 2.0, that was ages ago, what are they all still using IE 4
<doctormo> http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Class_Acts#Needs <- I wonder if we should keep an eye on this
<Surendra> hi
<Surendra> any one here to help
<ubuntumania> hj
<ubuntumania> hi*
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-19
<doctormo> hey BiosElement, thanks for making a start
<doctormo> the first one is always the slowest
<BiosElement> doctormo, More then welcome. And I noticed that. >.>
<doctormo> BiosElement: So I'm here to just pumb you full of enthusasm for continuing to write the course to the end.
<doctormo> You can do it!
<doctormo> Go man go!
<BiosElement> haha, That's the plan.
<sadik123> how to enable automode in ekiga which comes along with ubuntu 9.04 amd desktop
<paultag> 'lo bodhi_zazen, pleia2, Raidsong :)
<pleia2> g'day paultag
<Martin_Owens> Hey paultag, welcome to the hub of course writing and educational classes for Ubuntu.
<paultag> Righto Martin_Owens :)
<pleia2> Martin_Owens: eek, is this your new nick? :)
<Martin_Owens> pleia2: I'm eger to start dishing out classes to people like paultag to show them how to make classes. BiosElement not been in touch?
<paultag> pleia2: Hey, I like Martin_Owens better :)
<Martin_Owens> pleia2: No, I changed it for paultag, he gets confuised ;-)
<pleia2> oh, phew
<pleia2> hehe
<paultag> pleia2: Martin_Owens: Is this what came of the UBT Learning team?
<pleia2> Martin_Owens: I haven't heard from BiosElement, no
<pleia2> but I'm trudging through the desktop stuff, should get some stuff up on bzr tonight
<Martin_Owens> paultag: No, this is a collaberation between a number of factions in the ubuntu community.
<Martin_Owens> pleia2: That sounds awesome :-D
<paultag> Martin_Owens: awesome.
<DoctorMO> I'm here representin' the Local Community teams, physical class room teaching and as a link to deviant art ubuntu artists.
<paultag> Oh
<DoctorMO> pleia2 is from the irc classrooms.
<paultag> DoctorMO: I am also with the Ohio LoCo, and head of the North East branch of the Ohio LoCo
<DoctorMO> And well everyone is from different places, it's forming a nice balance of views and needs.
<paultag> RIghto
<paultag> Oh hey there TuxPurple, missed you when I said hi :)
<TuxPurple> hi paultag, i was away. Just got back :)
<DoctorMO> paultag: So, about that scripting class... :-) If I can convince you to follow our (not yet completly written) class on how to make classes, can I pencil you in?
<paultag> DoctorMO: Without a doubt
<DoctorMO> ok
<paultag> DoctorMO: if I get the hang of it I'll start moving some of my older notes on Linux to classes
<DoctorMO> paultag: OK first thing, have a read up on this irc log, BiosElement is currently still reworking these notes into a class, so for now http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/14/%23ubuntu-learning.txt
<paultag> LOL
<paultag> I remember that day!
<paultag> I started that, I changed to pault454
<paultag> and then Raidsong did it too :)
<DoctorMO> Keep in mind the bzr branch here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-learning-materials look at the classes already written to fill in the gaps and see what your notes can improve on.
<paultag> DoctorMO: OK. If I was to do that, would I branch and commit, or will that change to group membership and keep it on one branch so you don't have to merge
<pleia2> paultag: you should lurk in #ubuntu-us-pa - we have some western PA people you might be able to work with sometimes
<pleia2> western pa is lazy :)
<paultag> Ahhhh
<DoctorMO> paultag: I'd like to merge, so branch and commit
<paultag> DoctorMO: OK
<DoctorMO> paultag: What I want to do is get a system of peer review in place, so publishing in the main branch and utilmatly on moodle has some quality control. But we don't limit in-development work so bzr really work for us in that way.
<paultag> Righto. Sounds good DoctorMO
<paultag> DoctorMO: let me read this a few times over, then I'll come up with a few drafts. I'll poke you :)
<DoctorMO> paultag: OK, your going to draft a new class on bash/command line scripting right? (just to confirm)
<paultag> DoctorMO: Yes. How tight should I limit this?
<DoctorMO> paultag: Try and teach concepts first and then try and challenge. If you can get some games and such to push the concepts all the better,.
<DoctorMO> See the classes so far as examples, they're fairly tight
<paultag> DoctorMO: OK. I think I'll show something like what I wrote a while back
<paultag> DoctorMO: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sabre-dev/sabre/sabre-dev/annotate/head%3A/scripts/sabre-backend.sh <-- an amaroK plugin to monitor a Bluetooth phone to control the media playing :)
<paultag> DoctorMO: I think I can build up to that in one lesson. Not too complex
<DoctorMO> Great, also read the introduction to scripting I gave. If I haven't mentioned bang lines then do so. That sort of conceptual thing is invaluable.
<paultag> DoctorMO: Not a problem. I'll draft something up, then if you don't mind we can take it apart, and find where the errors lie
<paultag> DoctorMO: RE Compliance
<DoctorMO> No problebs, I'll remove myself from your way :-D
<paultag> bah! I always love help, but just want to make sure I understand the rules before I go and make a mistake under the guise of knowing what I'm doing :)
<MTeck> DoctorMO: take a peak at this - I didn't check license but it might be perfect for ya - http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html
<DoctorMO> MTeck: I'd reply, but you've gone. If the author can be persuaded to license from Gnu Public License to CC-BY-SA then it's good to use as a dirivitive source. But it's currently got a preface restriction which means we can't move it over ourselves. See the FAQ on the FSF website:http://www.gnu.org/licenses/fdl-1.3-faq.html
<DoctorMO> that's more for the log than for MTech I guess
<DoctorMO> I'm starting to really dislike the NC creative commons option, so many ubuntu artworks have NC terms even though the artists never plan to relicense their works for profit. Talk about cutting off FOSA collaberation
<DoctorMO> pleia2, bodhi_zazen, paultag: I've commited the user authentication class that I'll be teaching this week. Blog updated etc.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-20
<doctormo> Leason complete
<pleia2> doctormo: is there a way to subscribe to bzr checkins?
<doctormo> pleia2: There is I believe, but I should post it to the mailing list
 * pleia2 figures out how to subscribe \o.
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> akgraner is interested in helping too \o/
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, I'm reading through the wiki now
<pleia2> so right now doctormo has been working on the sysadmin courses (under the "how to maintain ubuntu" button)
<pleia2> I am working with bodhi_zazen on the desktop ("how to use ubuntu" button)
<pleia2> one of the tasks we came up with is looking at each of those pages under the buttons and adding links to existing resources, so when we get to the actual course development stage the course writer already has all the docs at their fingertips
<akgraner> oh that sounds awesome..
<pleia2> for instance, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning/UbuntuDesktopTopics we'd find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam and add that link next to the "Webcams, cheese, skype" line
<pleia2> this is work that pretty much anyone who can search current documentation can do :) and helps out the course writers a lot so it's one less thing they need to look for
<akgraner> ahh ok
<akgraner> gotcha
<akgraner> so there is current documentation and you all need the links to be added to the outline
<akgraner> am I understanding
<akgraner> so that a course can be designed based on the docs, the links, and the outline
<pleia2> right
<akgraner> cool
<pleia2> we're not duplicating the existing documentation, we're just putting it in a format that can be taught in a classroom :)
<pleia2> perhaps by loco teams!
<akgraner> oh that is great idea..  train the trainers kinda stuff.. or no
<pleia2> yeah, that too
<akgraner> oh I think there is so many things LoCo teams can do.. I think like a Ubuntu U kinda thing where the teams teach one thing a month..
<akgraner> ok it need work
<akgraner> but you can see where I am going with it I hope
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> doctormo has already started some teaching
<pleia2> and depending on the courses (we also want to write some on advocating for ubuntu "how to spread ubuntu") which can be given by someone in the loco team to other loco members
<pleia2> or locos can give them to the public
 * bodhi_zazen is working on it slowly
<bodhi_zazen> soo many distractions
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen, you still here?
<akgraner> pleia2, sorry I got distracted phone call...
<cprofitt> lol
<pleia2> akgraner: my attention is in like 4345 places at the moment anyway :)
<akgraner> but yeah all those sound like some really great opportunities for loco teams
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> glad it's not just me then
<pleia2> hehe
<bodhi_zazen> yes cprofitt
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Sunday August 23rd @ 4pm EDT (20:00 UTC August 18th) | Support in #ubuntu
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Sunday August 23rd @ 4pm EDT (20:00 UTC August 23th) | Support in #ubuntu
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-learning to: Ubuntu Community Learning Project | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Learning | Next Meeting: Sunday August 23rd @ 4pm EDT (20:00 UTC August 23rd) | Support in #ubuntu
<pleia2> there!
<pleia2> hehe
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-21
<doctormo> Evening all
<doctormo> Hey BiosElement
<pleia2> so, I might actually miss the meeting on Sunday because I have company this weekend
<pleia2> but it's scheduled
<doctormo> pleia2: In my loco the standard proceedure for an event organiser not being able to make one of a recuring event, is to pass on the responsibility to another member.
<doctormo> pleia2: would it be cool to adopt that rule here?
<pleia2> doctormo: seems reasonable
<doctormo> pleia2: You'll need a willing volunteer :-)
<pleia2> yep
<mp0> hello
<doctormo> mp0, how long did he stay
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-22
<doctormo> pleia2: I take it you liked my blog entry today?
<doctormo> http://seq.org/~cdodge/pages/comprep/sept/Week1/CompM.htm <- example of re-use of my ports graphics work in a course.
<bodhi_zazen> good news
<bodhi_zazen> my parents have come in from the cold
<bodhi_zazen> They are now happy Ubuntu users, the installed just this week
<bodhi_zazen> Gotten good feedback from them re: making it easier for new users
<bodhi_zazen> and my father supports 50 or so Windows users (he is a retired sys admin) , many of who want to switch to Linux
<TuxPurple> nice bodhi_zazen :)
<bodhi_zazen> yea, it is sweet victory, they have been Windows hold outs for years
<bodhi_zazen> I never preach to them, just facilitate the change
<TuxPurple> my parents got sick and tired of formatting the pc and agreed to try ubuntu :)
<bodhi_zazen> Yea, I have seen that a few times as well.
#ubuntu-learning 2009-08-23
<Hydroelectric> Hi
<Hydroelectric> Is anybody here
<Hydroelectric> ???
<Hydroelectric> Hello, is anybody here talking
<danbhfive> are you guys having a meeting, or maybe was canceled?
<DougieRichardson> did I miss the meeting?
<danbhfive> DougieRichardson: as of 4:05, I've been the only person to say anything
<DougieRichardson> danbhfive: which was?
<danbhfive> DougieRichardson: basically, the same thing you asked  : )
<DougieRichardson> danbhfive I give up on this initiative, if they need me they have my email.
#ubuntu-learning 2012-08-20
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: hey, we're starting with this once the transition to SUMO is done, right?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: I have someone else interested and so I set up a moodle.ubuntu-owl.org which she'll start playing with that next month
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, that's super cool!
<JoseeAntonioR> is there a way to export those in any format?
<pleia2> I think we're planning on doing a similar thing as before, point to help.ubuntu.com
<pleia2> I don't really see SUMO as a dependency, we can still write documents on help.ubuntu.com, we'll just have to update our materials if the URLs change (I hope they don't)
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, but Ben asked for us to wait as he'd have to move more content with his team
<JoseeAntonioR> so maybe we can write a couple drafts in the wiki, and then I can take care of moving them to help.ubuntu.com
 * JoseeAntonioR really loved the moodle idea
<pleia2> I have no idea what the status of the SUMO thing is, I don't think it'll even happen this year
<pleia2> stalling this project until that's done isn't awesome
<JoseeAntonioR> then let's start once we can start
<pleia2> we should just start
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, how can I create moodle classes?
<pleia2> we're updating help.ubuntu.com/community/ that's good! people use that actively :)
<pleia2> I don't actually know anything about moodle :D
<pleia2> want an account?
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll play with it
<pleia2> ok, go to http://moodle.ubuntu-owl.org/login/forgot_password.php and put in JoseeAntonioR for username
<pleia2> should mail you a password
<pleia2> to your ubuntu-pe address
<pleia2> you're a site admin, so try not to break anything :)
<JoseeAntonioR> got it
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks!
<pleia2> (if you do, it's ok, we haven't put anything in it yet)
<JoseeAntonioR> once I figure out how to do some cool things i'll let you know
<pleia2> there are quick how-to guides online if you google, I just haven't taken the time to learn
